# my first python please help



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

*ok so i am getting a royal python next week. owner just txt me nd said that its 4ft and wanted to know what size of rub id need. ive already got a 55l rub (55 (L)x32(H)x39(W)) completly kitted out. (link as follows Tuff Crate Extreme - 55L from Homebase.co.uk )

just need some first timers advice thanks* : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Personally not a fan of snakes in RUBs, I prefer to make an environment as close a possible to what they might encounter in the wild, minus all the predators and parasites...but I know not everyone agrees with that/has the time/feels it necessary. 
I'm not having a go, just an opinion, I know the snakes can be perfectly happy and healthy in RUBs and Crates. I mean, I keep my Geckos on sand and not everyone agrees with that, people have different experiences and ideals.

Just, personally I'd build/buy a vivarium...with a glass door, plenty of hidey holes and places to explore...
You might be doing that anyway...my Burms are in giant vivariums...but luckily we have the space, some people don't.

Anyway, there will be plenty of people on here that will help you out, I just had to get my two penneths in. Don't want to offend. All our vivs are homemade, don't suppose you'd need any, but if you wanted any advice on how to build one for free/next to no money, I'd gladly give you some pointers, I know shop bought vivariums cost a bomb.


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

some advice on building one would be great thanks :mf_dribble:


----------



## merritt (May 22, 2010)

I have my 1.2Kg female in a 50l RUB as she is very space aware and stops feeding if I put her in anything bigger, at the moment I have a heat mat inder the RUB with the stat probe inside the RUB aide at either end and a water bowl in the middle and orchid bark as substrate.


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

reptilian 101 said:


> *ok so i am getting a royal python next week. owner just txt me nd said that its 4ft and wanted to know what size of rub id need. ive already got a 55l rub (55 (L)x32(H)x39(W)) completly kitted out. (link as follows Tuff Crate Extreme - 55L from Homebase.co.uk )
> 
> just need some first timers advice thanks* : victory:


Ok , first point is that you haven't got a Rub at all, the lid on the homebase storage box is not secure and because of the colour unless you rig up a lid setup with lights , the snake will get no light at all..

I know pythons don't need lights however 24 hours of darkness ain't great.

So get yourself a Really usefull Box,50 L will be fine .

I take it you have your mat and stat all sorted ?


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

no, i'll try and send you a link to a pic of it. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/839300-good-enough.html#post9933648 post #5


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

plus two heavy duty padlocks on either side, just to be safe :whistling2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

A RUB is as good as a viv IMO, I prefer the look of vivs, but if the snake has adequate space it doesn't matter what you use. Personally I wouldn't keep a snake in a tub that's black like that, would be much better to get a clear one :2thumb:


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

well hopefully when gcse results come out i can hunt me out a nice 3ft viv for him (paid for by my dad :lol2: ) ;-) of course that depends on my results lmao:lol2:


----------



## Kettering Reptiles (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, as other people have said, that box from homebase is really not good for a snake of any type. As i breed and have quite a few snakes most of mine are in RUBS, but that is not a rub but a storage box.

From the 2nd link you really shouldnt have a bulb in a plastic box it will melt, if you are keeping your snake in a rub you need a heat mat with a mat stat and a hide for the snake to hide away in. A snake the size you are getting, personally I would keep in a 64L. Hope this helps! Chrissy


----------



## GJR (Jul 17, 2007)

Kettering Reptiles said:


> Hi, as other people have said, that box from homebase is really not good for a snake of any type. As i breed and have quite a few snakes most of mine are in RUBS, but that is not a rub but a storage box.
> 
> From the 2nd link you really shouldnt have a bulb in a plastic box it will melt, if you are keeping your snake in a rub you need a heat mat with a mat stat and a hide for the snake to hide away in. A snake the size you are getting, personally I would keep in a 64L. Hope this helps! Chrissy


Spot on, and the red night bulb with no guard which is a burn hazard and no daylight.

Please sort a rub out.


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

*???*



Rawwwrchazli said:


> All our vivs are homemade, don't suppose you'd need any, but if you wanted any advice on how to build one for free/next to no money, I'd gladly give you some pointers, I know shop bought vivariums cost a bomb.


Hi, ive built vivs before but never been cheap, the only reason i used to build them was for there size and personal preference. Im back in the UK for the first time in 10 years so would like to know where i could look to build a viv for little money and any tips and tricks you personally might have, as "free/ next to no money", would be great as im a student lol Many thnaks for any advice :2thumb:


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

ok...tis a much bigger one, better at all? >_< :roll: btw have got a heat guard  need to just stick it on... 

2012-04-23200053.jpg picture by rwaker541 - Photobucket

this one's the when i started


2012-04-23200053.jpg picture by rwaker541 - Photobucket 

and finished..... (btw i have no idea how to upload a pic so just a link for now....)


----------



## Kettering Reptiles (Aug 11, 2011)

You need to get yourself a mat and a mat stat, the snake will burn itself on that bulb and I really woundnt advise using a bulb in a RUB


----------



## Kettering Reptiles (Aug 11, 2011)

Also what are you using for a heat source at night as you cant leave the bulb on 24/7?


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah ive got a guard to put on and the black wire leads to the mat :whistling2:

:whip:


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

heat mat, bulb and timers completly kitted


----------



## ZZZZZzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2012)

reptilian 101 said:


> heat mat, bulb and timers completly kitted


Hi, there
In a rub u just need a heat mat and thermostat, no need for bulb
I have one royal in a viv with a ceramic and gaurd (and thermostat)
my other royal is in a rub with a heat mat and thermostat.
I dont see how u can screw a heat guard into plastic


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

surprisingly not that hard, just make a small hole and add a nut and bolt :whistling2:


----------



## ZZZZZzzzzzzzz (Apr 14, 2012)

reptilian 101 said:


> surprisingly not that hard, just make a small hole and add a nut and bolt :whistling2:


ok ok lol DIY not my strong point lol
well done, hope all goes well with ur new addition


----------



## DonH (Mar 21, 2010)

Are you retarded?? You cant use a bulb in a plastic tub, it will melt the tub causing the plastic fumes to KILL your snake. Then you will have no one else to blame but yourself as you have been given the correct advice over and over again by people who obvisously know what theyre talking about.


----------



## Kettering Reptiles (Aug 11, 2011)

DonH said:


> Are you retarded?? You cant use a bulb in a plastic tub, it will melt the tub causing the plastic fumes to KILL your snake. Then you will have no one else to blame but yourself as you have been given the correct advice over and over again by people who obvisously know what theyre talking about.


Well Said Don, I know you actually know more than me! - He just wont listen, asks for advice then wont take. Its people like this that shouldnt keep reptiles!


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

i thank you good sir  :jump: cant wait:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

rite mate, ive had that bulb on since 8 this morning, i think that if the plastic would melt it would have so dont try and think your the dogs bollocks til you actually try it.


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

also, just read on the side of the box, its made from a pvc compound. pvc melts at about 212degrees c, and i dont think my 40w bulb reaches that high. :censor:


----------



## Kettering Reptiles (Aug 11, 2011)

whether it does or it doesnt, you still dont need a bulb in there, a mat is good enough!


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

rite ns mate, btw have you ever actually tried putting a bulb in a rub?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

reptilian 101 said:


> also, just read on the side of the box, its made from a pvc compound. pvc melts at about 212degrees c, and i dont think my 40w bulb reaches that high. :censor:



It will reach very high temps as i can't see a thermostat :devil:. You really need to ditch the bulb, a light is more likely to freak a Royal out & then it won't eat. I had a female in a 3ft viv & put some blue LED lights in there. It freaked her out & she stopped eating, so what is a light bulb going to do to one? You have come on asking for advice & people who keep Royals & know what they are like have given you some sound advice. Also go with a RUB, the proper ones not the cheap alternatives that you have bought, otherwise you will have an escaped snake on your hands as those boxes you have linked to don't have secure lids on them. I feel i am wasting my breath though as you've not listened to anyone else so not going to listen to me!!!


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Basicly what you gonna need (will pop some pics up of the others think I got a few) 








all this lot cant be wrong can they ????









basicly all in rubs as people have suggested ( you can just about see the varying levels of decor)you find with some ( not all) other brands of storage box they get brittle over time or as mentioned are not as secure....... and as mentioned also even though royals are nocturnal and dont require light being in a dark box "may not" be the best idea and you could encounter issues with the light spooking your snake or anything along them lines, you wouldnt put them in a viv and board up the door !!! would you ??? :2thumb:


----------



## Kettering Reptiles (Aug 11, 2011)

reptilian 101 said:


> rite ns mate, btw have you ever actually tried putting a bulb in a rub?


No I wouldnt!! Ive had reps for many years and own a reptile shop, which is fully licenced, so I think I know what im talking about. And btw im not your :censor: mate. Chrissy


----------



## reptilian 101 (Apr 18, 2012)

ok, well i just spoke to the guy im buyin one off and his has been living in near enough the same setup as me, bulb and all and the ball, (living in it for 4 yrs) is perfectly healthy and eating, so all im doin is giving the snake a similar place to live. https://s3.amazonaws.com/TrollEmoticons/****thatshit.png 








temps reading 35*c (basking) 32(midway) 30(cool)
28 at night im happy with it, and i assume the snake will be too


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

reptilian 101 said:


> ok, well i just spoke to the guy im buyin one off and his has been living in near enough the same setup as me, bulb and all and the ball, (living in it for 4 yrs) is perfectly healthy and eating, so all im doin is giving the snake a similar place to live. image
> 
> image]image[/URL] temps reading 35*c (basking) 32(midway) 30(cool)
> 28 at night im happy with it, and i assume the snake will be too



temps dont sound too bad although i'a be telling him to drop that cool end temp a touch ..... even if it means basking spot drops a degree or 2 :2thumb:
also not sayin there's not one there but cant see a stat on that pic ???? and atleast the bulb is guarded:2thumb: ...... 
although personally I'd still not put bulbs in rubs no need to i could( not that i do) get temps in rubs above 40*c using just a mat .... and we talking 64 & 50l rubs 3 wide accross 60w 4 ft heat mats as you can see in the pics I posted


----------

